# Worried and Sad



## mamadear (May 11, 2005)

My dear, sweet mama kitty seems to be missing. She has 6 week old kittens. Mama was gone all night last night and no sign of her today. She is very much loved and we are praying that she comes home. I have been outside looking and calling for her to no avail. The kittens are 6 weeks old, and have been eating solid food. They were still nursing a fair amount as well. If mama doesn't come back, can anyone tell me if I need to supplement the babies with formula, or if they are ok to just eat kitten food at this age? Thanks so much, and if you wouldn't mind keeping mama kitty (her name is Ballerina) in your thoughts I would appreciate it. =(


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't have any advice on feeding the kittens.
I just wanted to say I'll keep Ballerina in my thoughts and hope she comes home soon.

Jennifer


----------



## Aquiel (Jun 8, 2005)

by 6 weeks, they should be ok, if mommy doesnt come home.
i pray she does however, 
maybe off them a bit more food as usual, if they were still supplimenting a bit off of momma, as they might be a bit hungrier.
Ill keep ur kitty in my thoughts tonight!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Its quite possible that your momma cat has gone into heat and is out getting herself knocked up again. A female in heat will sometimes be gone for a few days. It would be a good idea to call animal control and your local humane societies to report her lost and to check if anyone has brought her in.

Your kitty is in my thoughts. I hope that she does return, but when she does, please keep her inside until you have her spayed.
If you don't think that its neccessary to have her spayed, please visit THIS PAGE. I reccommend scrolling down to the bottom of the page and reading the short story titled "His Name is Sam."


----------



## mamadear (May 11, 2005)

*Update*

Boy, do I feel like a dummy. After I posted my first message I left to run some errands. I just came home and Ballerina came strolling out of my daughters bedroom. She was in the house the whole darn time! Thanks for your thoughts though, I guess I panicked a little too quickly. I am going to keep a close eye on her, it's not really like her to hide so I hope she is feeling OK. Regarding getting her spayed, she has already gone into heat since the kittens were born and was kept in the house then. I am DEFINITELY getting her spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned, actually I have been saving money a little at a time as I plan to get all 3 kittens fixed myself before they go to their new homes, to make sure no more litters result from mine. I may end up keeping all the babies anyway, I don't know if I can bring myself to part with them. 

Anyway, thanks so much for the responses, sorry to worry you.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Update*



mamadear said:


> Boy, do I feel like a dummy. After I posted my first message I left to run some errands. I just came home and Ballerina came strolling out of my daughters bedroom. She was in the house the whole darn time! Thanks for your thoughts though, I guess I panicked a little too quickly. I am going to keep a close eye on her, it's not really like her to hide so I hope she is feeling OK. Regarding getting her spayed, she has already gone into heat since the kittens were born and was kept in the house then. I am DEFINITELY getting her spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned, actually I have been saving money a little at a time as I plan to get all 3 kittens fixed myself before they go to their new homes, to make sure no more litters result from mine. I may end up keeping all the babies anyway, I don't know if I can bring myself to part with them.
> 
> Anyway, thanks so much for the responses, sorry to worry you.


They're like that :wink: Go off hiding and worrying you sick... I'm glad she's safe


----------

